# Recommendations for Trailers to Pull Drafts?



## JessMaples (Jul 6, 2011)

I currently own a Percheron stallion and have a Percheron mare coming soon. The stallion is 19.1hh and the mare is 18.0hh. I would like a trailer with a tack room and, if possible, a small living quarters. I take my horses on trail rides frequently, plus is would help in traveling to shows without paying for a hotel.

My question is... What do you use or did you use or KNOW OF someone using to transport drafts that you would recommend?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would look into Hart trailers. I don't know if they are all draft trailers or if they have a draft option but they are massive on the inside from the ones I have seen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessMaples (Jul 6, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I would look into Hart trailers. I don't know if they are all draft trailers or if they have a draft option but they are massive on the inside from the ones I have seen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll def. look into them, then! :3 Thanks for the suggestion~


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Eby is the standard in draft trailers but you don't really need to go there. I have an OS 4H Sl GN. 7' wide 7'4" tall. Stalls are 43" wide. I remove one partition and my 18H ones fit fine. It's big enough that I can turn them around inside the trailer. Newer trailers are even taller nowdays. It's not uncommon to find 7'6" and 7'8" tall trailers right on the lot. Most draft trailers are only 7'6" to 8' tall but the stalls are longer so they tend to be straight load due to road restrictions. The GN gives you someplace to sleep.

Skip any trailer that has a rear tackroom or centerpole divider. There often is not enough room to get their big hips through.


----------



## JessMaples (Jul 6, 2011)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Eby is the standard in draft trailers but you don't really need to go there. I have an OS 4H Sl GN. 7' wide 7'4" tall. Stalls are 43" wide. I remove one partition and my 18H ones fit fine. It's big enough that I can turn them around inside the trailer. Newer trailers are even taller nowdays. It's not uncommon to find 7'6" and 7'8" tall trailers right on the lot. Most draft trailers are only 7'6" to 8' tall but the stalls are longer so they tend to be straight load due to road restrictions. The GN gives you someplace to sleep.
> 
> Skip any trailer that has a rear tackroom or centerpole divider. There often is not enough room to get their big hips through.


Alright. Thank you!!


----------

